

Coinsis: Bitcoin Credit card [Demo VIDEO] - Lord_Nolan
http://www.coinsis.com/card/

======
ccarter84
Not that I could do better, but you don't launch a beta until at least you can
let users create an account. I just went through the sign-up process to create
one and I guess it failed to populate server-side or something cuz now I can't
login. Amateurs.

This is a gem: " __Note: Coinsis is in Beta stage and CANNOT recover PASSWORDS
at this time. Please make sure to write your password down, since currently we
cannot help recover your password. "

------
dannyrosen
The credit card number can be read from the demo video

